# All About Gadgets



## ForeTheLoveoftheGame (Dec 1, 2015)

Hey all!

I'd love to see some sensor reviews. Anyone have any personal stories? I'm familiar with Zepp, but was not pleased with my experience with it. Seen ti.ittle, not really too impressed with the features. I'd love to hear some personal stories and opinions about sensor devices in general. They seem like the next up and coming tech for sports. Anyone hear of DuoTrac Golf? Found them on Kickstarter. Sounds fairly promising. Ideas? Reviews?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 1, 2015)

Hi welcome to the forum. we are a bit cautious about threads that appear to be promoting/marketing, so if this thread looks like its heading that way
its going to get jumped on

Why dont you tell us about yourself, where are you from, what do you do and what is your handicap etc etc by way of introduction


----------



## ForeTheLoveoftheGame (Dec 1, 2015)

Hi, thanks. My shooting score is currently at about a 98. I'm fairly new to the sport. I've a group of friends who are die hard fans of the sport. I've been feeling a bit overwhelmed with the varying advice I've been hearing left and right. I've taken a few lessons, but was curious if there were any recommendations on products I may be able to utilize to provide some more long term training instead of the occasional lesson.


----------



## turkish (Dec 2, 2015)

I have a skycaddie swingpro and think it's a decent tool. I've tested it against GC2 with regards swing speed and seems pretty accurate.

I also sometimes video my swing to see if it's flagging up issues I can see and think it does(although I am not an expert eye)


----------

